# What can we do as a board for the Playoffs?



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm talking about unity type of things.

Anyone have any ideas of what we can all do to show support for the Phoenix Suns?

I'm thinking about doing something with everyone's signature. Or perhaps we can support
the Suns logo for the playoffs? Give some ideas guys.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

all SMs use my avatar haha


everyone who is not an SM, buy one now. It's cheap, and it's not as lame as a regular membership haha.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

How about we have a contest on who can come up with the best signature? We could vote or there could be a judging panel. The winner will be chosen just before the playoffs. Then, we all use that signature.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

It would be easier to make a signature contest if images were allowed, it's all just about messing around with the code for a signature here.

That said, I'm glad images aren't allowed, some people get a little bit wacky with the signatures.

For anyone that has the time, you could pick up my old match-up stat game that I had been running for a while, where you try to guess what the stats will be for two players and you get points based on how close you get. Just an idea for the playoffs, and it will be a bit easier for the people who aren't familiar with every team/player because we'll be playing one team at a time.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I'm talking about unity type of things.


*OFF-TOPIC c'mon*.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like Aylwin's idea.


Hey Joe, they have some pretty good non-supporting membership avatars. Wouldn't that be cool if every Suns fan had the same signature, and then everyone had their favorite player as the South Park avatars?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

¹²³ said:


> *OFF-TOPIC c'mon*.


It was a joke, my dear friend.

C'mon, I bet you have a little sense of humor, don't act like this, BBB.net has to be a fun place.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> It was a joke, my dear friend.
> 
> C'mon, I bet you have a little sense of humor, don't act like this, BBB.net has to be a fun place.



I know it was a joke. But that joke got old a few months ago.
I hope you can learn to start posting relevant information or opinions rather then taking every single thread off-topic for your own amusement.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I know it was a joke. But that joke got old a few months ago.
> I hope you can learn to start posting relevant information or opinions rather then taking every single thread off-topic for your own amusement.


Every single thread? What are you talking about? Just go look at my other posts, I always add relevant information, a joke here and there is all fun. It wasn't for my own amusement, people with sense of humor would find it funny as well. Take things lightly, it will be better for you and your life, kid.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

How about we all vote for an unofficial-official theme song? My vote is obviously for the 'Underdog' theme song...


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> How about we all vote for an unofficial-official theme song? My vote is obviously for the 'Underdog' theme song...


Yeah, great song. :yay: 



> *There's no need to fear! Underdog is here!*
> 
> when criminals in this world appear
> and break the laws that they should fear
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> How about we all vote for an unofficial-official theme song? My vote is obviously for the 'Underdog' theme song...


lol

That doesn't have really anything to do with something we all can do for the playoffs.

Maybe someone can find an regular avatar that everyone can use?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

as I said, everyone use my avatar! haha.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm down even though i dont post that much Suns for life *****!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kekai said:


> I'm down even though i dont post that much Suns for life *****!



You better find time for the playoffs *****! lol

We will need some Hawaiian support. =)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Guarantee I'll be on here more during the playoffs especially if we get those *not acceptable* Lakers!! Can't wait for the playoffs to start too all the games are on TV yeeah


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> That doesn't have really anything to do with something we all can do for the playoffs.
> 
> Maybe someone can find an regular avatar that everyone can use?


IT PUTS THE SONG IN THE SIGNATURE. DON'T MAKE ME GET THE HOSE AGAIN!


----------

